# Gehäuse für Arctic Liquid Freezer 240



## Mr_Minister (4. August 2016)

*Gehäuse für Arctic Liquid Freezer 240*

Hallöchen,

habe mir die Arctic Liquid Freezer 240 gekauft und musste feststellen, dass das Ding in mein Nanoxia Deep Silence 3 nicht reinpasst.

Habt ihr Vorschläge für gute Gehäuse, wo die Freezer problemlos rein geht und auch lange Grakas ihren Platz finden?

VG

Minister


----------



## Schnuetz1 (4. August 2016)

*AW: Gehäuse für Arctic Liquid Freezer 240*

Hey,

Ganz ganz doofe Idee, aber wenn dir das Deep Silence 3 gefallen hat, da aber kein 240mm-Radiator reinpasst, nimm das Deep Silence 2. 
Nanoxia Deep Silence 2 - schallgedammter Midi Tower | nanoxia (DE)

Wie du siehst, passt dort ein Radiator rein, da es keine modularen Festplattenkäfige hat sondern dahinter eine Aufnahme für den Radiator.

Hast du ein Laufwerk? Wenn nein, schau dir das Fractal Design Define S an:
Fractal Design Define S Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland

Da musst du aber schauen, ob deine Platten da Platz finden.

Generell gibt es aber sehr sehr viele Gehäuse auf dem Markt, vielleicht gibst du noch ein paar Anhaltspunkte, was du gerne an Ausstattung hättest und was du zahlen möchtest.


----------



## Mr_Minister (4. August 2016)

*AW: Gehäuse für Arctic Liquid Freezer 240*

Danke schonmal für die Antwort.  
Gutes Kabelmanagement wär mir noch wichtig und eine gute Ausstattung am I/O Panel. Preislich dürfte es bis ca. 150 € kosten. Wenn jetzt für 180 € aber das optimale Gehäuse zu haben wäre, hätte ich die 30 € auch noch über. 

Edit: Und ich habe ein Laufwerk, 2 SSDs und ein Datengrab. Das Define S dürfte dann zu knapp sein. Da ich den Rechner nicht unbedingt oft und viel bewege, kann das Gehäuse auch ruhig etwas größer und schwerer ausfallen. Mobilität ist kein entscheidendes Kaufkriterium.

Und der neue Tower dürfte auch insbesondere an der Front noch etwas wertiger sein als das Deep Silence 2. Das hat ja offenbar die gleiche Kunststofffront wie mein Deep Silence 3.

Leicht zu reinigende Staubfilter wären auch ein Kaufargument. Teilweise kommt man ja an die Frontlüfter nicht so ohne weiteres ran.


----------



## Schnuetz1 (4. August 2016)

*AW: Gehäuse für Arctic Liquid Freezer 240*

Wenn du kein Sichtfenster möchtest, dann wäre vielleicht ein be quiet Dark Base 900 eine Idee:
be quiet! Dark Base 900 schwarz Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland

Momentan eins der besten Gehäuse auf dem Markt. 
Hier mal ein Video zur Pro-Variante:
Be quiet Dark Base 900: Erste Infos zum neuen Gehauseflaggschiff - YouTube

Eine Standardempfehlung wäre ein Fractal Design Define R5. Das ist der "große Bruder" vom Deep Silence 2/3.
Fractal Design Define R5 Black Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland

Phantaks hat auch ganz interessante Gehäuse, da kannst du auch mal schauen.


----------



## Mr_Minister (4. August 2016)

*AW: Gehäuse für Arctic Liquid Freezer 240*

Das be quiet! gefällt mir richtig gut! Das R5 ist natürlich auch nett, aber das be quiet! scheint da ja schon noch ne ganze Schippe besser zu sein.


----------



## Schnuetz1 (4. August 2016)

*AW: Gehäuse für Arctic Liquid Freezer 240*

Das be quiet kostet auch 70% mehr als das R5, von daher ist das auch gut so. 

Es gibt davon noch die Pro, das hast du ja im Video gesehen. Aber das ist dann noch teurer. 
Auch das "normale" ist schon ein gutes Teil. 
Da hast du auf keinen Fall Probleme mit dem Radiator.


----------



## Mr_Minister (4. August 2016)

*AW: Gehäuse für Arctic Liquid Freezer 240*

Jo, ob ich mir die Pro Variante gönne, überlege ich mir noch.  Dann ist nur noch die Frage welche Farbe der Streifen haben soll....so schwierige Entscheidungen.  Richtig guter Tipp von dir das Gehäuse, da war ich noch gar nicht drauf aufmerksam geworden.


----------



## Nightmare09 (4. August 2016)

*AW: Gehäuse für Arctic Liquid Freezer 240*

Das R5 hat auch noch einen großen Bruder, namentlich Fractal Design XL R2. Dort müsstest du die Arctic Freezer 240 auch problemlos im Gehäusedeckel installieren können. Das wäre zumindest für den Luftstrom vorteilhaft. 

Beim R5 ist das im Deckel auch möglich könnte aber etwas eng werden.

Fractal Design Define XL R2 titan Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland


----------



## GrueneMelone (4. August 2016)

*AW: Gehäuse für Arctic Liquid Freezer 240*



Nightmare09 schrieb:


> Das R5 hat auch noch einen großen Bruder, namentlich Fractal Design XL R2. Dort müsstest du die Arctic Freezer 240 auch problemlos im Gehäusedeckel installieren können. Das wäre zumindest für den Luftstrom vorteilhaft.
> 
> Beim R5 ist das im Deckel auch möglich könnte aber etwas eng werden.
> 
> Fractal Design Define XL R2 titan Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland



Wieso sollte das im Deckel knapp werden? Wegen der Höhe? Das ist bei 120er Lüftern eigentlich kein Problem mit dem Mainboard.


----------



## Nightmare09 (4. August 2016)

*AW: Gehäuse für Arctic Liquid Freezer 240*

Weil die Arctic Liquid Freezer 240 mit doppelter Lüfterbestückung + Radiator 88mm dick ist und das R5 "nur" ca 60mm Platz hat zwischen Deckel und Mainboard.

Das beQuiet Dark Base 900 hat im Deckel auch nur ca. 65mm Platz:
Be quiet Dark Base 900: Ausfuhrliche Details und erste Eindrucke zu Be quiets neuem und voll flexiblem Gehauseflaggschiff


----------



## Schnuetz1 (4. August 2016)

*AW: Gehäuse für Arctic Liquid Freezer 240*

Dann macht man ihn halt in die Front


----------



## Mr_Minister (4. August 2016)

*AW: Gehäuse für Arctic Liquid Freezer 240*

Das Define XL R2 hatte ich auch schon gesehen und es gefällt mir optisch auch gut. Das be quiet! scheint aber zu einem vergleichbaren Preis das bessere Gehäuse zu sein, oder sehe ich das  falsch?


----------



## Schnuetz1 (4. August 2016)

*AW: Gehäuse für Arctic Liquid Freezer 240*

Nein, das Dark Base ist nochmal besser. 
Das Define XL ist ein R5 in groß. Also ein gutes Gehäuse, aber hat eben nicht das "gewisse etwas" wie das Dark Base.


----------



## Mr_Minister (4. August 2016)

*AW: Gehäuse für Arctic Liquid Freezer 240*

Ja, das war aus den Reviews auch mein Eindruck. Ist zwar schade, dass ich die Freezer dann nicht in den Deckel einbauen kann, aber ich brauche eh nicht alle Festplattenschächte, von daher kann ich das Ding ja auch ohne weiteres vorne reinbauen.


----------



## Nightmare09 (4. August 2016)

*AW: Gehäuse für Arctic Liquid Freezer 240*

Das Dark Base hat schon ein paar nette Eigenschaften mehr als die übrigen Kandidaten, das muss man zugeben.

Was die Installation in der Front betrifft:

Wenn man die Frischluft in der Front (durch die Arctic Freezer 240) ansaugt gibt man die warme Luft ins Innere ab.

Drückt man die Luft wiederum durch die Front nach außen ist der Luftstrom entgegen der "normalen" Strömung (warme Luft steigt auf und kalte sinkt herab). Das würde doch den Luftstrom behindern, oder?


----------



## Schnuetz1 (4. August 2016)

*AW: Gehäuse für Arctic Liquid Freezer 240*

Warum nach draußen drücken? Einfach den Radiator vorne einbauen und dann da die Luft einsaugen.
Das wird keinen großen Unterschied machen, da die Luft nicht viel wärmer ist, nachdem sie durch einen Radiator gelaufen ist.


----------



## GrueneMelone (4. August 2016)

*AW: Gehäuse für Arctic Liquid Freezer 240*

Also nochmal kurz zum R5, mit lowprofil-Ram dürfte das sogar oben passen, ist bisschen eng bei mir, kann da gerade schlecht messen. Ansonsten das XL. Das Bequiet ist einfach eine ganz andere Preisklasse, da musst du wissen, ob du das willst. Ich würde das Define s nehmen, weil dann kannst du noch Festplatten nutzen, was beim R5 schwierig werden könnte, wenn der Radi vorne rein muss und den Radi vorne rein bauen. Unten noch einen Lüfter rein, dann bekommt die Graka gut Luft und gut ist oder du nimmst gleich ein XL. Ist einfach eine Platz und Budgetfrage.


----------



## Threshold (4. August 2016)

*AW: Gehäuse für Arctic Liquid Freezer 240*



Nightmare09 schrieb:


> Weil die Arctic Liquid Freezer 240 mit doppelter Lüfterbestückung + Radiator 88mm dick ist und das R5 "nur" ca 60mm Platz hat zwischen Deckel und Mainboard.
> 
> Das beQuiet Dark Base 900 hat im Deckel auch nur ca. 65mm Platz:
> Be quiet Dark Base 900: Ausfuhrliche Details und erste Eindrucke zu Be quiets neuem und voll flexiblem Gehauseflaggschiff



Wenn man das Mainboard ganz nach unten setzt, hat man rund 90mm Platz im Deckel.


----------



## Mr_Minister (4. August 2016)

*AW: Gehäuse für Arctic Liquid Freezer 240*



Threshold schrieb:


> Wenn man das Mainboard ganz nach unten setzt, hat man rund 90mm Platz im Deckel.



Dann spricht ja bis auf den Preis eigentlich nichts mehr gegen das be quiet!. Hat jemand von euch die verschiedenfarbigen Versionen schon live gesehen? Ist das Orange aufdringlich? Schwanke etwas zwischen der silbernen und der orangenen Variante.


----------



## Nightmare09 (6. August 2016)

*AW: Gehäuse für Arctic Liquid Freezer 240*

Ich persönlich empfinde die die orangenen Farbakzente (insbesondere im Innenraum) als eine willkommene Ergänzung zu dem sonst allgegenwärtigen und tristen schwarzen Aluminium bzw. Plastik. Wählt man allerdings die nicht Pro Variante d.h. ohne Glas aus, dann fällt der Farbakzent meiner Meinung nach mehr so ins Gewicht.

Allerdings finde ich das ganz in Schwarz gehaltene Gehäuse auch und gerade wegen der einheitlichen Farbgebung schön.

Mist, jetzt habt ihr meine Neugier geweckt und ich glaube ich werde mich auch für dieses Gehäuse entscheiden. Je mehr man sich darüber informiert desto eher reift dir Erkenntnis, dass es wirklich das gewisse "Etwas" mehr als viel andere Gehäuse hat


----------



## Mr_Minister (10. August 2016)

*AW: Gehäuse für Arctic Liquid Freezer 240*

Hab mir jetzt die silberne Variante bestellt. Meine Freundin war der Meinung Orange sei hässlich.  Und mit der silbernen Leiste wirkt das Gehäuse schon edel muss ich sagen.


----------



## GrueneMelone (10. August 2016)

*AW: Gehäuse für Arctic Liquid Freezer 240*

Die besseren Hälften haben halt immer das letzte Wort. Ich finde silber auch edler als orange. Ist es schon da? Teile gerne mal deine Erfahrungen, wenn alles eingebaut ist.


----------



## Mr_Minister (10. August 2016)

*AW: Gehäuse für Arctic Liquid Freezer 240*

Ne ist noch nicht da, erst ab 18.8. lieferbar. Wenn es da ist, werde ich gerne meine Erfahrungen teilen.


----------



## DerSilver (7. Juli 2018)

*AW: Gehäuse für Arctic Liquid Freezer 240*

Guten Abend oder vielleicht auch guten Morgen,

ich habe mir vorgestern ebenfalls die Artic Liquid Freezer 240 geholt und musste leider feststellen das diese nicht in mein Enermax Omega passt.

Nun suche ich ein Preis günstiges Gehäuse was Folgende Voraussetzungen erfüllt

Muss:
WaKü (88mm) muss dort rein passen (Im Push und Pull verfahren verbaut)
USB 3.0
4x  3.5" Festplatten Slots (2x HDD 3.5" und 2x SSD 2.5")
1x 5.25" (DVD Laufwerk)
Grafikkarten Länge von mindesten 26


Wunsch:
WaKü (88mm) muss dort rein passen (Am liebsten nach oben)
Netzteil Unten


MfG
DerSilver|Steffen


----------

